# Cutting (excess) derailleur cable on the field.



## FMCurto (Oct 18, 2011)

Its one of those things I sometimes need and always end up improvising without much success, I always carry an extra cable and a Lezyne multi-tool similar to this one:










but in the event I have to replace one I have yet to find a practical way/hack to cut the excess, last time I hold it with a zip tie to the frame but it ended up tangled in the wheel 

I sometimes wonder how difficult it would be for a multi-tool company to redesign a chain breaker so it could also be used as cable cutter, maybe a chain link with two edges similar to a cutter?

Any one has a DIY hack to cut it that wouldn't involve carrying an extra tool/cable cutter?

Tks.


----------



## customfab (Jun 8, 2008)

Under what circumstances are you replacing a cable in the field? With proper maintenance I can't envision a situation where a trail side cable replacement is needed.


----------



## FMCurto (Oct 18, 2011)

I must be very unlucky, snapped 3 derailleur cables in the past year or so.
Cant remember exactly but I think 2 were rear and 1 front, but I do remember that in separate occasions one front and one rear snapped after some drops to flat around 1m (around 3 feet).

I dont think it would be overly complicated to come out with a design that a chainbreaker could also be used as a cable cutter, or at least have a modified chain link to be used as cutter but maybe its not a frequent necessity.


----------



## upstateSC-rider (Dec 25, 2003)

customfab said:


> Under what circumstances are you replacing a cable in the field? With proper maintenance I can't envision a situation where a trail side cable replacement is needed.


x2.
I can't see it either unless your cables and housings are too short to start with and then, under full-compression from your 3' drops, the cables/housings are being stretched.


----------



## FMCurto (Oct 18, 2011)

Hmmmmm...it could be it  
I dont like to have the housings too long making that typical balloons in front of steerer so mine are definitely a bit short comparing to what I usually see, I dont know the word for it but the housings are going almost all the way from shifters to derailleur covering all the cable and they always snap on the unexposed bit near derailleur. Steel long travel hardtail with XT 9 speed mechs and shifters, cable brands were diferent.


----------



## customfab (Jun 8, 2008)

Something on your bike isn't setup correctly. Nobody should go through 3 cables in a year, I would inspect your housing and derailleur for burrs that are chafing the cable and causing it to snap in that location. If all of that looks good, might try making the housing a little longer. If it still persists you can install a pre cut cable then you don't need to carry a cable cutter. 

To answer your question though, I would imagine that set of overlapping cable cutter jaws could be grafted onto a chain tool and you could just wind the lead screw in and cut the cable.


----------



## gmats (Apr 15, 2005)

I agree with the others. However, to answer your question, I will ask how important is it that one would need to cut the cable in the field? I look at those kinds of "repairs" as "emergency" situations of which I would rather ride than have to walk my bike home/out. Therefore, would it be OK to just wrap the excess cable in a loop or around something, tape it or zip tie it until you get home?


----------



## FMCurto (Oct 18, 2011)

Sure, agreed, but how often does one has to use a chain-breaker on the field or have to screw/unscrew a niple?Still many if not most multi-tools have one. Its one of those things you dont really need but are in the back of your mind until you're planing a long day out and wonder...what if it happens again?

Zip-ties...thats what I did last time, it ended up getting loose and tangled in the back wheel 

I know its probably not that common to be addressed but got me wondering and the only multi-tools that I could use for that are the bulky ones with pliers or the expensive Topeak Alien something. Still, during weekend or something gonna play around with old links or similar to try to come up with something.


----------



## aerius (Nov 20, 2010)

If you don't care about neatness and don't mind a bit of fraying, you can fold the cable over to put a sharp kink in it, then keep bending that kink back & forth until all the strands snap in half. It may take a while and does leave a bit of a mess, but it works.


----------



## Spec44 (Aug 17, 2013)

I don't really see how, but could you be over-tightening to cable clamp nut (that the cable passes through and you tighten down to clamp the cable to the derailleur) to an extent that some hard edge is cutting into the cable. Or, maybe the cable is coming in at an angle and contacting/rubbing on a hard edge?


----------



## J.B. Weld (Aug 13, 2012)

FMCurto said:


> Sure, agreed, but how often does one has to use a chain-breaker on the field or have to screw/unscrew a niple?Still many if not most multi-tools have one. Its one of those things you dont really need but are in the back of your mind until you're planing a long day out and wonder...what if it happens again?


If you happen to need a chain breaker or a spoke wrench in the field pretty much nothing else will do whereas a cable cutter seems like more of a luxury item to me.

I've never broken a cable and don't carry a spare but if I did, and the unlikely event of a cable breakage occurred I'd just coil the excess


----------



## Mike87 (Apr 8, 2010)

Personally I have never carried a spare cable with me on the trail. If you do, consider cutting it close (within 6") of what you will need. That will negate the need for a cable cutter if you need to use the spare cable. Otherwise, just carry a cable cutter with you on the trail.


----------



## the-one1 (Aug 2, 2008)

Leatherman multitool.


----------



## mtnbikej (Sep 6, 2001)

customfab said:


> Under what circumstances are you replacing a cable in the field? With proper maintenance I can't envision a situation where a trail side cable replacement is needed.


To answer your question:

Both SRAM and Shimano had issues with some of their derailleurs that seemed to eat through cables faster than normal. Sram had issues with XO RD and Shimano had issues with XT RD. Both have made changes to how the cable exits the housing and enters the pinch bolt.

A buddy went through 3 derailluers(warranty)before SRAM mentioned that they redesigned part of it. 
Breaking derailleur cables [Sitemap] - SoCalTrailRiders


----------



## jazzanova (Jun 1, 2008)

mtnbikej said:


> To answer your question:
> 
> Both SRAM and Shimano had issues with some of their derailleurs that seemed to eat through cables faster than normal. Sram had issues with XO RD and Shimano had issues with XT RD. Both have made changes to how the cable exits the housing and enters the pinch bolt.
> 
> ...


Yup. Mine 2 xo rear go through cables fast.


----------



## Fleas (Jan 19, 2006)

Mike87 said:


> Personally I have never carried a spare cable with me on the trail. If you do, consider cutting it close (within 6") of what you will need. That will negate the need for a cable cutter if you need to use the spare cable. Otherwise, just carry a cable cutter with you on the trail.


Yes. Cut 3 cables to length the next time you install one. Put one on the bike, keep one for size, and put one in your bag. Or just save the end that you cut off for size and just do 2.

-F


----------



## FMCurto (Oct 18, 2011)

mtnbikej said:


> Sram had issues with XO RD and Shimano had issues with XT RD. Both have made changes to how the cable exits the housing and enters the pinch bolt.


You happen to know what XT RD models were?

Anyway, pre-cut could be an alternative but no matter how careful I am I always seem to make a mess with it fraying the cable most of the times, even when using super glue on the ends.

Anyway,got my head around it and have come up with a few hacks to test during weekend,will post photos later.


----------



## mbell (Sep 9, 2008)

Before you cut, put a few drops of superglue where you are cutting. That should keep the fraying to a minimum.


----------



## bing! (Jul 8, 2010)

Here is an answer, YOU SHOULD BE BRINGING A SMALL SECTION OF DUCT TAPE ANYWAY for emergencies. Use it 

When u do install the derailleur cable. roll it up and use duct tape to safely keep it out of the way for the rest of the ride. Getting home, cut it and put a crimp on the end. Problem sol-ved!


----------



## FMCurto (Oct 18, 2011)

And...you're probably right, but I'm kinda stubborn, so a few beers and some chain links later this is probably my best solution, and I'm quiet happy with the results keeping fraying to a minimum while doing it under 2min, could do it faster but was trying to keep everything "in-camera" at the same time (crap quality from phone), oh and its not Lezyne its Birzman  :


----------



## kevin267 (Mar 9, 2011)

Pre cutting won't work well, end will fray and not go in the housing nicely. I snap cables all the time, but almost always on my DH bike so I just ride out in the high gear and fix it later, I've thought of keeping spare in my pack, and I've been able to cut it with the cutters on my leatherman


----------



## jjaguar (Oct 6, 2011)

the-one1 said:


> Leatherman multitool.


Yup, I keep a Leatherman Freestyle in my Camelbak. It's only about 3 1/2 inches long folded up and only has three tools - A decent knife, and pliers with a wire cutter (Leatherman claims 5 tools, but they count some things twice). It's a good compliment to a bike multitool because it's compact and doesn't have a bunch of tools that don't fit anything on a bike, and what is there are all useful and not normally found on a bike multitool.


----------



## LWright (Jan 29, 2006)

Couple ways to accomplish your goal.
For the chain tool route, use an inch of ¼” square stock, drilled lengthwise the size of the cable and crosswise the size of the drive-pin. might want to file the drive-pin square on end. insert cable, place in tool, pin should cut cable as it passes thru.

Out that long and far you should already have a lighter in your gear. Make it one of the pocket blowtorches now on the market. heat alone might do it, if not;
Divide and conquer! 
untwist the strands and you can break individual strands ezpz.


----------



## Mr Pig (Jun 25, 2008)

the-one1 said:


> Leatherman multitool.


Thirded!

I've carried a Leatherman Wave for years and used it quite a few times. The one I have has a little notch in the cutters that make it ideal for cutting cable. The later versions don't have the notch but they'll still do the job.

It'll cut gear/brake cable as well as a proper cable cutter, it'll cut spokes and I once cut fencing wire to free a trapped sheep! I thought the tool was going to break cutting that but it held up just fine. They are great quality tools. Cut a tent-peg not long ago to strap up a bust shifter on a friend's bike.

Just Googled and it looks like the notch is back!

If you carry the right tools it's amazing what you can fix if you have to.


----------



## bing! (Jul 8, 2010)

I'll call your stubborness and raise you $4000.00!

You'll never cut a derailleur cable ever again.

Because XTR Di2


----------



## Mr Pig (Jun 25, 2008)

I have a psychological problem with a bicycle that needs batteries to change gear...


----------



## aerius (Nov 20, 2010)

Mr Pig said:


> I have a psychological problem with a bicycle that needs batteries to change gear...


Clearly, what you need is the Shimano Airlines system.
Pump Up Your Gears Video - Pinkbike


----------



## Mr Pig (Jun 25, 2008)

aerius said:


> Clearly, what you need is the Shimano Airlines system.


Wow, I thought it was a wind-up but no, they actually made that! Wow.


----------

